# Understanding FSH/LH and E2 levels.



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi x

I wondered if someone can help me with my hormone results. 

FSH 6.7 iu/L
LH 2.4 iu/L
E2 211 pmol/L

Are these any good? About to embark on my first IVF and trying to get to grips with all the results.. 

Thanks in advance
Francesca


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Francesca

I'm very new to all this so I'm not much help really!

I have been told my hormones are OK and they were similar to yours if that's any help (FSH 7, LH 4 and E2 is 190). It's my AMH which was lowish for my age, prob due to my stage 4 endo which required extensive surgery for huge bilateral chocolate cysts. My AFC count was lower than they would like but am waiting to discuss it all at next nurses appointment in which i hope the consultant will be around!

Hopefully an experienced IVF(er) can help you out soon . When are you due to start and where?

Jemma


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Jemma, 

Thanks for your reply! I have just been referred so waiting to hear from Bourne Hall as when to start! Probably Aug now I should think. 
My brain is currently on overload due to all the different results and tests that I have had. 
My private doctor has expalined my results to me and I have done some reading on the internet (which I know always isnt a good idea  )
He explained that my high E2 has supressed my FSH level a little as they like to see it under 180. My AMH is a sad 1.9 and I am only 33... he said that this is the true reading of my ovarian reserve and that my brian just hasnt caught up yet! I did have some hope for a short time there  . 
My AFC is 10 so in the low-normal range! We are going into this knowing that I wont produce lots of follicles (eggs) yet its about making what few I do have left the best they can be! I am on lots of vitamins  

If you dont mind me asking what is your age and AMH/AFC? 
I like you have stage 3 endo and had surgery last year to remove a chocolate cyst from my right ovary! I feel surgery hasnt helped with my results as my FSH/LH 2 yrs ago was 3 and 3 and my E2 was a lot lower!! 

When stage of the process are you? 

I wish you lots of luck x


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Me again!! Just read your other post... your AMH isn't all that bad when you compare it to my 1.9..  
You AFC is in the lower range however lots of women go into IVF with similar results and end up with more at retrieval so please dint worry yourself to much! 
I dint think they will put you on the long protocol... someone correct me if I'm wrong but this involves shutting down the ovaries for a while so this would not be a good idea for someone like me and you as we need bump starting quite quickly!!  
My doctor is going to put me on max drugs for my weight and height (I am a littleun  ) and just start me off with no down reg! 
The doctors know what they are doing.. they will take into consideration everything from your age, AMH -AFC etc etc!! 

Good luck x


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Francesca

Well done for finding out my AMH 9 and AFC 7.. very resourceful . 

I'm 32 been TTC for 2 years now. Last lap (3rd one) was April 2009. So I've had 2 years of periods whilst TTC-never good news with a history of endo. I got pregnant in the cycle following my op but sadly Miscarried at 6wk. 

We are just starting private IVF after a pretty rubbish insight into NHS 'initial consultation' at Guildford to at end of 2010. All he told me was to eat more protein!!! 

DH basic SA was OK Jan 2010. He had detailed done yesterday and we await the results. I have had AFC, AMH and Thrombophilia screen and initial consult so far. She thinks from my history i should be on Long protocol which i am really interested in what you are saying now. I will certainly be writing down some questions for her before our appointment next Friday!!

Can i ask how big your cysts were and who did your op? I'm not compeating   just trying to understand it all. My fertility consultant said  endo can also effect the quality of eggs which i am trying not to worry about as i can't do much more than i am already!!

How did you find out about which drugs etc you would be on? We are due to see the nurse next and just wonder whether we will see the Dr again at this point. What happened at your clinic?

This is all so confusing! Have a good bank Holiday weekend and thanks for explaining the hormone results you really do know much more than me so i know i was no help at all... It's just nice not to feel alone isn't it . 

Jemma x


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Jemma, 

Firstly let me say sorry for your loss x 

Endo really is a horrible disease isn't it!! Me and my DH were trying for over 2 years with no idea that I had it!! (I have no symptoms apart from heavy AF) We only looked into seeing a fertility specialist as I had experienced 3 m/cs... at the first scan she performed she was almost 100% certain I had it.. 
I was devastated beyond belief yet we thought we had our answer to our m/c and why it was taking me so long to conceive. My endo surgery was performed by a Dr Burrell at the Spire Hospital in Hertfordshire in Aug of last yr! He was great!! Very optimistic and said that we could TTC straight away.. I only had 1 cyst on my right ovary which was about 2cm so not very big at all... my right ovary is very sleepy at the moment though! On my AFC it only had 3 where my lefty had 7 so the cyst and surgery has obviously affected it..  .. We moved on from him as he isn't really a fertility specialist as such!! I was seeing him for over a yr and not once did he do a semen analysis or test my hormones... I then moved to Care Northants and we have found more out in the last 2 months than in the last yr or so under him!! 

Why have you decided to go private? How many cycles would you get on the NHS? We are lucky and get 3 fresh and 3 FET (I doubt ill be that lucky!!) so there is no way that I would give that up... I do believe that you need to of been TTC for 3 yrs with no pregnancies... so maybe because you haven't reached that point yet (and I hope you dint)! 

Which clinic are you under now? I really do not know all that much! Since I found out my low AMH I have spent hours and hours searching the internet researching and looking for hope!! It is out there so we are TRYING to stay positive! 
My AMH is a lot lower than yours.. in the undetectable range. Maybe the decision to put me on the shorter protocol is truly because of that reason! I certainly would question it though with your doctor. Your AFC is 7 so that is a good indicator that you will hopefully produce around 7 or more follicles when stimulated. Shutting down your ovaries may affect that... Oh I dont know... lol im waffling now.. I don't want to confuse you at all xxx

Sorry if I have gone on a little... I tend to do that a lot lol xx

I really wish you all the luck in the world with your upcoming IVF!! The doctors really do know what there are doing so we have to trust them  

Keep me updated how it all goes xx

Francesca


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Francesca

Sorry I haven't replied sooner... It's been a busy bank Holiday weekend with friends and rellies popping in!

I'm really sorry to hear you have had 3 heartaches . It is never easy no matter when they happen.. I have had 2 miscarriages one at 9week and the other at 6w. It has taken me a long time to get over my last one. Endo has a lot to answer for in books but i do get on with my life regardless of what is does to me or has done to me. I just thought i would share a bit of my story to show miracles do happen . 

The first of my first major surgeries was done in Dec 2004 following a scan showing a 750ml (volume of a bottle of wine!!) size chocolate cyst on my L ovary and a 500ml one on my R ovary . My ovarian cancer markers were off the scale also which was very scary but i was reassured that large chocolate cysts could do this too. After 2 major ops my surgeon, Mr Cutner, managed to clear my pelvis (it was obliterated with endo, choc cysts and adhesions).  I was told not to delay a family at all, if we wanted one. Then  we started the 6m of natural baby making phase  pre the IVF that was thought to be needed. Much to everyones amazement (Dr's incl) i got pregnant but it sadly ended in a missed miscarriage at 9wsks. Then our miracle happened 3m later- my little girl.  So this explains why we are going to start private IVF cycle at The Agora in Hove. The NHS don't fund anything if you have a child already. Sometimes i wonder if i am greedy as I truly have had one miracle gorgeous girl delivered to me already and i am thankful EVERYDAY for her gift. I still sometimes can't believe I have her considering how much work i had done on my innereds!

You say you go on a bit ,  (which you don't) but I'm out waffling you - sorry. I just wanted you to know that miracles can happen. I have had one and I just hope i can be blessed with another and wish you and all the girls here their deserved miracles. 

I am a complete IVF virgin, so I'm having to learn as fast as i can  . It's Frightening in so many ways. On low AMH have you heard or read about DHEA to boost AMH? I've been trying to live like a bl**dy nun for 2 years now (with the occasion wine wobble here and there and loads of sex!!) ) I alway eat healthily, I have a healthy BMI, take vitamins, acupuncture, have tried aromatherapy, do the 'right exercise' etc, etc. My last ditch attempt pre IVF is agnus castus and progesterone cream. I think I'm am clutching at straws. Have you found out what can boost your AMH?

Enough brain splurge for now! I hope you have had a relaxing BH weekend. Keep in touch as this process can feel so lonely at times.

Jemma xx


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Jemma I just very quickly want to say thank you sharing your story with me.. You have given me some hope! I am so happy you have been blessed with your beautiful little girl. I really wish you lots and lots of luck that you conceive with IVF.

I will def keep you updated with progress x and I hope we both have gorgeous lil bubbas to cuddle very soon!!
Take care x 
Francesca x


----------

